# Finally picked up my first Kayak yesterday



## ChrisW (Mar 31, 2016)

Got the Sonar and anchor trolley installed as well as a couple rod holders. I won't get a change to take it out until Sunday. I took a quick pic this morning of it hanging in the garage as I headed out the door to work. The anchor trolley rope is very reflective.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks awesome man ! Kayaks sure change everything.


----------



## 1BigIcehole (Nov 19, 2015)

ChrisW said:


> Got the Sonar and anchor trolley installed as well as a couple rod holders. I won't get a change to take it out until Sunday. I took a quick pic this morning of it hanging in the garage as I headed out the door to work. The anchor trolley rope is very reflective.


Nice looking setup


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Looked that yak up online and it looks like a hell of a lot of yak for the money. Nice purchase! Wow, you are organized!


----------



## ChrisW (Mar 31, 2016)

I ordered it 8 weeks ago. I have had 8 weeks to get anything and everything I thought I would need or want. I got the sonar Garmin echomap Chirp 73sv from Cabelas in the bargain cave. I was going to buy a cheaper smaller model but couldn't pass it up. The only issue is that the transducer is larger than the opening in the bottom of the hull so it sticks out a little. If I want to fish rivers I will need to get a side mount for my track and mount it that way.

I have a nice crate for it and a Hawg Trough mount but I won the NRS bag so I decided to use it instead. If anyone around Dayton or Cincy wants the crate, Hawg trough mount and a single pole holder I will give you a good deal.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

74 lbs for a SOT that big is fairly impressive. It looks like they built in a lot of features for a good price point as SS alluded to. Nice yak!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

streamstalker said:


> Looked that yak up online and it looks like a hell of a lot of yak or the money. Nice purchase! Wow, you are organized!


Yeah that garage looks like mine...NOT!..nice yak.


----------



## ChrisW (Mar 31, 2016)

You did notice that the picture is NOT at ground level. I decided yesterday when I got done setting it up that you would not be able to see it for all the stuff in the way. That is why it got the picture you see. The Kayak is more organized than anything in the garage except my fishing box.


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

The garage ceiling height was first thing I notice! Must be nice! I debated about buying that yak, but ended up with a cruise 12. 
Let us know how you like it.


----------



## ChrisW (Mar 31, 2016)

It is nice and tall. Lots of room for bikes and now the boat above the garage doors. I should get to try it out Sunday afternoon. I can't wait.


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

Nice yak, I saw that one online and is a lot of yak for the price. I'm looking forward to hearing what you think of it.


----------



## ChrisW (Mar 31, 2016)

Got the Kayak out yesterday about 11am on CC. Launched from the campground and headed up the creek. Fished until about 1:30 in the creek when my uncle had to leave. decided to head out into the main lake and see if anything was biting. My uncle caught 2 small crappie and 1 small white bass before he left. When I got just past the little island by the boat ramp I got hit with 20+ mph winds. Before I knew it I was 300 yards past the boat ramp with winds blowing me at over 1 mph.

I got turned around and it took me over an hour to paddle upwind back to the dock. Paddling as hard as I could I was luck to make .5 mph per the GPS on the sonar unit. I learned that I either need a trolling motor on the back, or I need to stay out of the main lake when it gets windy. I figured I would be a little sore today but after the fight to get back to the dock I am really feeling it. I think tomorrow I am going to try Armco but start early in the morning before the wind starts.

The Garmin echomap 73sv is amazing. Very good detail on down and side views. Had to take a quick bathroom break in the creek and it was very easy to step out of the kayak and onto the bank. Kayak was not tippy at all even standing on 1 foot with the boat in open water. Very happy with Vibe Sea Ghost and cannot beat the features for $900 with a paddle.


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

Glad you liked the new toy! Those winds can be a real bitch to paddle against. Keep in mind, that if you put a motor on your kayak, then you would need the proper registration.


----------



## skiman (May 24, 2016)

Where can I get the anchor an trolley system as I have bought a vibe sea ghost also


----------



## ChrisW (Mar 31, 2016)

I bought an anchor at Field and Stream. I bought the Yak Attack trolley from Yak Attack. Easy to install but a 20+ mph wind is too much for a 3 lb anchor.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Nice yak.... When I saw that pic , the first thing that came to my mind was a ROOF RACK for your truck!!! Seriously.... How friggin sweet would it be to drive into your garage, stopping under the pulley system, and simply get out, hook up the yak and raise it straight up to storage position!!!!


----------



## ChrisW (Mar 31, 2016)

That is what I do. It just goes up from the bed. It is a lot easier to get it in and out of the water from the bed than if I had a roof rack. It is only 75 lbs but that is before I load all my crap in it. I would hate to lift it onto a roof rack from a trip on the water. As it is now I can back all the way into the water and slide it right in or out of the truck bed. I do have a truck bed extender that goes in the 2" hitch receiver.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

9Left said:


> Nice yak.... When I saw that pic , the first thing that came to my mind was a ROOF RACK for your truck!!! Seriously.... How friggin sweet would it be to drive into your garage, stopping under the pulley system, and simply get out, hook up the yak and raise it straight up to storage position!!!!


LOL!! It MIGHT be just a little tough to actually get IN and OUT of the garage with the yak on top.
I can vouch. I have a two story garage, but you still have to get through the DOOR.


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

Bubbagon said:


> LOL!! It MIGHT be just a little tough to actually get IN and OUT of the garage with the yak on top.
> I can vouch. I have a two story garage, but you still have to get through the DOOR.


No kidding!! When I got my new yak, I took it off my vehicle outside. Then dragged it around to the back of house and in my walk out basement. This spring I moved it to the garage on a hoist. The other day I lowered it down on my little honda crv and pulled out of the garage.....luckily, it cleared the door by just under 2 1/2 inches!! If I had a taller suv, I wouldn't have been so lucky.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I may or may not have accidentally pulled into the garage after a long day with my yak on top of my SUV....
And no, it doesn't go well.


----------



## ChrisW (Mar 31, 2016)

My truck clears the garage door by less than 2" without anything on top of it. I couldn't even put a rack on it if I wanted to.

I was unable to get out at all this week because my emergency brake on the truck freezing up. Getting that fixed now. I will be going out next week and then over to IN for a Heroes on the Water event on 6-11. Sounds like it will be a fun event.


----------



## ChrisW (Mar 31, 2016)

Here are a couple pics from Tues when I had it out. I still need to learn how to be more steady when standing. Even though I know it is not going to tip it does not yet feel natural.


----------



## HippieFishing (Jun 15, 2015)

Where could I find the hoist set-up you have? Ive been looking for something similar to safe garage space.


----------



## ChrisW (Mar 31, 2016)

HippieFishing said:


> Where could I find the hoist set-up you have? Ive been looking for something similar to safe garage space.


Here is the hoist. It works great.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001EUL2DO/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Here is another option for way less. http://www.harborfreight.com/bicycle-lift-95803.html


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I ended up making my own out of pulleys and rope from Lowe's. I use it for my canoe and was worried about the weight capacity of the pulleys for the bicycles.


----------



## LZip (Mar 9, 2016)

I just a put a few eye hole screws in the garage rafters. Hook one end of the ratchet strap into the hole and the other on my kayak handle for both sides. Pulls it up and holds it there like a charm.


----------



## robistro (Apr 13, 2007)

ChrisW said:


> Here are a couple pics from Tues when I had it out. I still need to learn how to be more steady when standing. Even though I know it is not going to tip it does not yet feel natural.


nice yak! I too feel unbalanced standing. (need to get up off my ass once in a while) just got to get use to the balance, sort of go with the flow I guess. 
I saw an informative video that made complete sense to me:
Take your boat into a shallow water area (preferably the beach) stand in it, rock in it etc until you find the tipping point. The guy in the video actually tipped his purposely so he could tell the tipping point. Of course dont put any gear in your boat while you do this. However, the gear will definitely play a factor in the center of gravity of the boat with the additional height,weight etc. 
Anyway, this seems like a great idea to get used to the kayak (even though I haven't tried this yet) its makes perfect sense.


----------

